# Front R-Line spoiler from ebay???



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

There is R-line spoiler sold on ebay. Auction claims it will be painted. Problem is that it comes from China. Price is good compare to spoiler from dealer but i am questing the quality. Does anybody have experience with this spoiler? 

Also does anybody have just front spoiler installed without side skirts? I am wondering if front only spoiler is good idea or not...
Thank you for info


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaf70f089&vxp=mtr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Quality won't be the same as the VW version

And it looks pretty goofy without the side skirts:









If you're getting the lip, you gotta go with the side skirts too :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Quality won't be the same as the VW version
> 
> And it looks pretty goofy without the side skirts:
> 
> ...


X2 on side skirts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeach, you are right. "Front only" doesnt look good. 

Thank you for info


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

If it was 100 bux I'd say go for it.. but I thnk it dsnt make sence saving aprox 125 bux n gettin fake chineese lip, knowing zero abt the quality of plastic/ paint job.. .... new frm Keffer 525 shipped n painted ur color bro.. 3 weeks n you have it


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Link to Polyurethane front lip 

I'm curious too. 

This is $200 and I'm wondering if I should try or just go for the painted gold coast.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

my buddy just got one of these, cant wait to see it..... I wldnt put one of those one of these on mine thou


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mtomaska said:


> There is R-line spoiler sold on ebay. Auction claims it will be painted. Problem is that it comes from China. Price is good compare to spoiler from dealer but i am questing the quality. Does anybody have experience with this spoiler?
> 
> Also does anybody have just front spoiler installed without side skirts? I am wondering if front only spoiler is good idea or not...
> Thank you for info
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921803912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I have both ordered and came and sitting primed last several days? now... 

I'm going to get paint today so I can get it done over the weekend, if not during next week...(waiting paint shop to open to go get quart of paint, clear, thinner..)

Here is the pic of them on primer, and side skirt fit over oem to see how it looks.









looks like molded oem..? since I saw this.









test fit








Side skirts are seems to be direct replacement of outer piece (inner support piece where clips are looks like staying on only outer replacement) 

Once done with paint, I'll try posting detail pics for side skirt. since there is no instruction from ebay sellers.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> Link to Polyurethane front lip
> 
> I'm curious too.
> 
> This is $200 and I'm wondering if I should try or just go for the painted gold coast.


So is this just the lip the attach's to the current stock bumper making it the "r-line bumper look"?




Stero1D said:


> my buddy just got one of these, cant wait to see it..... I wldnt put one of those one of these on mine thou


pics appreciated!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Any updates on fitment?

Was thinking of doing a similar rep from ebay as well since VW no longer sells the painted version. There are listing for polyurethane ones that include both the side skirts and the front spoiler for $399.

Are they already primered and ready to paint? Or does additional prep work need to be done?

Does it come with all the hardware needed? Or does that also need to be purchases seperately?

Does it line up perfect with all the attachement and mounting points?

I had rep M-tech side skirts on my previous E46 BMW and fitment was horrible, wouldnt clip in, once clipped in the pressure points caused alot of waviness in the kit...


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Has anybody tried to retro fit the front lip to '13? Looking at pics, it looks like it would fit. Thanks


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hows the fitment?

I have painted oem side skirts and trunk lid on order, but since VW no longer sells the front lip... Gonna have to go this route!!!

So hows the fitment on the lip? Any install issues?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Bumping this thread. Did anybody successfully install R-line replica kit?
Pictures and maybe quick review would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Bumping this thread. Did anybody successfully install R-line replica kit?
> Pictures and maybe quick review would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


My buddy did on his.. Front lip fits ok, btu skirts are $hitty... huge gaps between skirt and body, 3M tape fitment.... total disaster. he hates it.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> My buddy did on his.. Front lip fits ok, btu skirts are $hitty... huge gaps between skirt and body, 3M tape fitment.... total disaster. he hates it.


I don't say I hate it, but what you wrote is true. there is gap on the top of side skirt(won't see until you open door)
I've been trying to fit bottom portion but unsuccessful still.... (can't put bottom screws back on.)

but if I wouldn't wrote that not many people will recognize...... 

Here is the pic.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys.

So the conclusion is:
Front lip is good 
Side skirts are bad due to big gap

Right?

Any recommendation on ebay sellers? There seems to be two "types" of spoilers:

1. Spoiler goes ON bottom lip of a bumper (Similar to OEM)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330955961442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921803912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. Spoiler goes OVER lip of a bumper
http://www.ebay.com/itm/09-12-Volks...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item19e0ff035a&vxp=mtr


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> So the conclusion is:
> Front lip is good
> ...


sideskirts are really pia to work with.. I think I'll most likly end up trimming bit more to fit correctly on the bottom of skirt.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

go w OEM Like front lip and OEM side skirts.. Keffer still have em..


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> go w OEM Like front lip and OEM side skirts.. Keffer still have em..


definately agree on that. make your life easier and OEM. nothing fits better than that.:thumbup:


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks fine to me.... I'm not anal about things like that. I'm cheap, I'd rather have a gap and $500 in my pocket = Double Win


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> So the conclusion is:
> Front lip is good
> ...


Fyi... All those links are from the same place in La Puente.... And the only difference is polyurethane for $199 or polypropylene form $129. As far as over the bumper vs attaching below i didnt have a choice and it ended up attaching over the bumper... In the end fitments looks good


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

So did u buy it im waiting for you to try it first 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

talja10 said:


> So did u buy it im waiting for you to try it first
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


The replica lip has been sitting at home with the rest of the oem body kit. Been busy, but planning to install tonight. The instructions for the rear lip wing and sideskirts look pretty straight forward and easy.

I just need to figure out how to install the front lip in a secure way. Planning to use 3m super adehsive mounting tape and self tapping screws for the front lip. However with how it is designed, I feel that if I scrape the bottom hard enough, the lip will pop up and off. Since there is a gap to the bottom backside of the lip.


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

any updates??


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ruskiy said:


> any updates??


All installed (replica front lip + oe sides and oe rear spoiler + rse14's)


























Picture with my FJ in the background









Front fits good and was much easier to install than the sides


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good to me! So the only issue with the side skirts is that there is gap when you open the doors right?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ruskiy said:


> Looks good to me! So the only issue with the side skirts is that there is gap when you open the doors right?


it's the oe side skirts... so no gap (only rep part is the front lip spoiler since VW does not make the front lip anymore and oe side skirt production is also winding down)
but interesting that you bring that up. 

The OE side skirt instructions say to pull out the factory skirts straight out while breaking the clips (even supplies replacement clips) then push on the new side skirts. 

Well the OE directions are completely wrong. Took us 2 hours to pull off one skirt and the new skirt would not go back on completely flush and left a gap.

Studied the other sideskirt... turns out the OE sideskirt seperates from an internal bracket frame while on the car... then the frame just slides off... takes 15 minutes.

The new OE sideskirt will then need to have it's internal frame/ bracket seperated and mounted on the car... then snap the new skirt back over... total for both sides doing it this way is 15 min per side with no loss of clips and it mounts nice and flush.

The replica side skirt does not have this internal fram/ bracket so that is why it would have gaps...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

pandavw86 said:


> it's the oe side skirts... so no gap (only rep part is the front lip spoiler since VW does not make the front lip anymore and oe side skirt production is also winding down)
> but interesting that you bring that up.
> 
> The OE side skirt instructions say to pull out the factory skirts straight out while breaking the clips (even supplies replacement clips) then push on the new side skirts.
> ...


Any closeups of the front so I can see how it fits? Do you have a link to the one your purchased?


----------

